# Triple bogey!! - Aquatic Kingdom



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

1. Hawaii shipment arrived 
Potters angel
Flame angel
Hybrid Achilles tang
Yellow tang
Dessumeri tang
Kole Tang
Chevron tang
White tail tang - Tahiti
Koi tang

2. Australia coral order
400 plus corals - all lps

3. Carribean fish and invets
hundreds of ricordia florida
lots of inverts
black cap basselets
Royal Gramma
atlantic blue tang
Queen angels
French angels
sunshine chromis
blue reef chromis
sargassum triggers
and lots more



888 Dundas St E, Mississauga, ON L4Y 2B8, Canada
905.281.1118


----------

